# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software) مساعدة :  طلب كود فتح الشبكة htc desire hd

## taoufikm

السلام عليكم 
imei :356299046873897
شكرا

----------

